# حساب احداثيات نقطة لايمكن الوصول إليها



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

إذا كان معلوم احداثيات نقطة أو نقطتين 
والنقطة الأخرى على الطرف الثاني من النهر
أي لايمكن الوصول إليها
الحل في الملف المرفق
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## talan77 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ما المقصود بـ ctg


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم مصطفى بعد التحية
المقصود ب(ctg ) هو tan -1
بارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## mostafammy (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (1 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو السباعى (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوليث (10 يناير 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankx


----------



## amoorah (10 يناير 2011)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسة و مشكوووور


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود 3010 (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماجد عطا (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## engwaelecg (12 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## crazy_eng48 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdallahothman (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من مر على الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م.سند الحمري (19 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (13 فبراير 2012)

المفروض تحمله بصيغة بى دى اف لكل الناس فى مشكلة فى الورد


----------



## محمود ابوفارة (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (13 فبراير 2012)

اخي معليش الملف ما فتح عندي ايش اسوي


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (14 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر استاذ​


----------



## محمد حسانين عبد ال (14 فبراير 2012)

*الحمد لله*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## metkal (15 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (16 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## محمد فرزات (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## كمال رزق (9 مايو 2012)

الف شكر ممتاز


----------



## whd (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيييييييييييلا لك


----------



## كبل (11 مايو 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (14 مايو 2012)

شكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (13 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (25 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## محمد الفجال (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لمن مر على الموضوع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mankour bouziane (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## mankour bouziane (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم لااعرف كيف احمل الملفات من المرفق اين المرفق لم اجده المساعده يااصحاب الخير


----------



## نضال اللاذقية (20 مارس 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 مارس 2013)

وممكن تأخذ الزوايا من الموقع وتأخذ التقاطع بواسطة الاوتوكاد

و






بارك الله فيك​


----------



## tamer shehab (21 مارس 2013)

علي فكرة دة كان سؤالي في مشروع التخرج واخدت فيه امتياز بس كان حساب ارتفاع مش احداثيات


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2013)

تسلموا


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

جميل


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

